# Hilton - are there junk fees when buying?



## terces (Nov 16, 2017)

We are comparing between Hilton and Marriott.  Marriott has two big negatives; 
- ROFR is being exercised around 25% of original costs, and then
- to add insult they are charging junk fees at $2 per point, plus.

Is Hilton doing the same thing?  In a nutshell does anyone know first hand if Hilton is doing the same thing and what the actual cost of junk fees and transfer fees is.

Many thanks.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 16, 2017)

terces said:


> We are comparing between Hilton and Marriott.  Marriott has two big negatives;
> - ROFR is being exercised around 25% of original costs, and then
> - to add insult they are charging junk fees at $2 per point, plus.
> 
> ...



Only certain Hilton properties have ROFR so it depends on what you want to buy.  There is a great website that gives people's experience w ROFR at www.rofr.net.

There is a $399 transfer fee w Hilton and an "Account Activation" fee of $560 if not buying from Hilton (if you buy from Hilton there is still a fee but I believe it is $349.

No other Hilton fees for resale purchase.


----------

